# Yanmar sa424 3 piont hitch



## dosmith05 (10 mo ago)

New to the forum
Just picked up a 2019 Yanmar SA424 that did not come with the 3 point hitch kit on it. Any information on what and where to get the components for this would be most appreciated.


----------

